# Newton Reservoir



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to Newton and it was hot and windy, I brought my tube but the wind got quite intense on occasion. The Reservoir was empty for a Saturday!








The water level was also down about 15 ft. This area was completely under water last time I was here:








The fishing was slow but I did manage three, the first one threw the hook of a spinnerbait as I lifted it from the water, so no photo  . All the fish were less than 10 inches but they were aggressive, this one hit a six-inch lizard:








This little fella hit a 3/8-ounce buzz bait:








All and all it was good day! :mrgreen:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Too bad about the wind. pretty bucketmouths though. No other species this trip?


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

No, I believe the big boys are deep, the fishing was tough due to the weeds and moss all around the shallows. I need to take the boat up there and try it again, Newton has not skunked me so far (knock on wood).


----------



## Genetic Response (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Grousehunter, I was there on Saturday with my wife. Was that you that we talked to? I almost asked you if you were on this forum. Looks like you had more sucess than we did. But you are right, it was a beautiful day. A great way to celebrate an anniversary!


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

I fished Newton last night. There were a few boats on the water and a lot bank fisherman. We managed about two dozen crappie and I caught a small bass. I don't have electronics on my boat so i was unable to target some deep structure, but I agree Grouse Hunter the big boys are all deep in the cooler water. We didn't even see a Tiger Musky his trip. 

I was saddened to see that my spots up by the old dam are all gone. Hopefully they will fill back up closer to fall and we can sneak back in there.


----------

